
The Book Of Ruby - Anon84
http://www.sapphiresteel.com/The-Book-Of-Ruby
======
tptacek
If you know Python or Perl, you'll have Ruby 20 minutes after visiting
TRYRUBY.HOBIX.COM; then you just need to keyword-bookmark the Ruby core
reference, so you can type "ruby String" in your URL bar and get the String
class reference.

Not saying this book is bad or anything, just saying: Ruby really is that
close to every other language you've used.

~~~
brl
Except for the emphasis on lambdas and closures which might be a conceptual
hurdle for somebody coming from a language where they aren't used very often.

~~~
tptacek
You don't really need to think about closures to write idiomatic Ruby code,
even though closures are being relied on heavily behind the scenes.

I think tryruby does a good job walking you through blocks, and if you have
blocks you have lambdas. So I'm not saying "if you know Python you know Ruby";
just "if you know Python you're a 20 minute web demo away from knowing Ruby".
;)

